# Business Flyers!!



## SabrinaO (Apr 13, 2011)

I had some flyers printed up that I made in Photoshop (CS5)and the text and pictures came out pixelated. Yes... I saved the file under 300dpi and had them printed at a professional print shop. 

Is there a certain setting/format I should be saving the file under, or doing something to the text so it wont look blurred/pixelated? I remember someone at the print shop saying that text doesn't print well from photoshop. I also have Adobe Elements... should I just use that to print my flyers?

Any help is appreciated! I want to get these flyers printed in the morning!


----------



## ldeneui (Apr 13, 2011)

I have never heard of this, and I don't know if I have an answer for you.  However I can tell you that typically images for the web (or computer in general) are often saved in RGB mode and print work is often in CMYK mode.  This usually only effects colors, I've never heard of it effecting font pixelation.  

You could try flattening the content of the flyer into a layer before printing it, or saving the entire project as a tif (if you aren't using a template).  Fonts will change from computer to computer sometimes, so if you are sending them a .psd file I would guess that is the problem.  Another option is to copy the text file and create a raster layer from the copy, then disable the font layer.


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2011)

Photoshop is a* raster* graphics application.

To avoid pixilation of text you need to use a *vector* graphics application, like Adobe illustrator, to design your flyer.


----------



## printisnotdead (Feb 6, 2012)

Vectoring is good and also, save the PSD file as a PDF at the highest resolution. That should keep things from pixelating.


----------



## KmH (Feb 7, 2012)

Deja Vu.


----------



## fsquare (Feb 7, 2012)

this kid has been bumping old threads for 2 days now


----------

